# question breakdown infection rates based on vaccine type



## johnwilliams (19 Nov 2021)

anyone tell me what are the breakthrough infection rates based on each vaccine used ?


----------



## odyssey06 (19 Nov 2021)

This study is something along those lines... it's a US study so doesn't consider AZ.

_Barbara Cohn, an epidemiologist at the Oakland, California Public Health Institute who helped conduct the study, told CNN.In March, Johnson & Johnson's vaccine was 86.4% effective in preventing any type of infection. By September, this had fallen to 13%, they reported.In March, Moderna's vaccine was 89.2% effective in preventing any infection. This fell to 58% by September. Pfizer's vaccine was 86.9% effective against any infection in March and effectiveness fell to 43.3% by September, they reported._

The study showed that the risk of death from COVID infection was highest in unvaccinated Veterans, regardless of age and comorbidities. While some breakthrough infections resulted in death, vaccination remained protective against death in those who became infected during the Delta surge. 

*For those under 65 years old, vaccines overall were 81.7% effective against death.*

Protection against death was greatest for the Pfizer vaccine, at 84.3%.  
Moderna was the next most effective, at 81.5%.   
Jansen was 73% effective.
*For those 65 and over, overall vaccine effectiveness against death was 71.6%.*

Moderna was 75.5% effective.   
Pfizer was 70.1% effective.   
Jansen was 52.2% effective.









						Breakthrough infection study compares decline in effectiveness for Moderna, Pfizer and Johnson and Johnson vaccines and consequences for mortality
					

A study of of more than 780,000 Veterans finds waning protection rates in the three COVID-19 vaccines available to Americans, with overall vaccine protection declining from 87.9% in February to 48.1% by October 2021. The study also finds that while some breakthrough infections resulted in death...



					www.eurekalert.org


----------



## Sunnygirl69 (12 Feb 2022)

Would love to see similiar study in Ireland....


----------

